# Ya iba siendo hora



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"...pero en vez de nadar en sus profudindades había retornado a la superficie  en busca del aire  conocido y sosegado. Ya iba siendo hora de que se  enfrentara a la realidad y a su propia vida." (Luz Gabás)

¿Alguien tiene una idea de cómo traducir la perífrasis "iba siendo" aquí? 


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

Mehr oder weniger frei übersetzt, würde ich sagen:
"Es war allmählich an der Zeit"

Un saludo

Ergänzung: ir + gerundio = allmählich etwas tun / langsam geschehen
Hier noch ein nützlicher Link: Ein PDF der Hispanothek


----------



## Tonerl

*Ya iba siendo hora de que se enfrentara a la realidad y a su propia vida*
Es war/wurde höchste Zeit, dass er sich der Realität und seinem eigenen Leben stellt.
Es war/wurde höchste Zeit, sich der Realität und seinem eigenen Leben zu stellten.


----------



## Tonerl

Wir haben uns gekreuzt, sorry !
LG


----------



## osa_menor

Das macht doch nichts.


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> "...pero en vez de nadar en sus profudindades había retornado a la superficie  en busca del aire  conocido y sosegado. Ya iba siendo hora de que se  enfrentara a la realidad y a su propia vida." (*¿Fuente?*, Luz Gabás)


Ya iba siendo hora de que aprendiera a hacerlo.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Nur zur Ergänzung !

*das wurde aber auch Zeit*
*es wurde schon langsam Zeit, dass *
*Es wurde höchste Zeit, dass.*..
ya iba siendo hora
y ya iba siendo hora de que + subjuntivo


----------



## DanielaKlein

¡Gracias por la respuesta!

Lo siento, de los 20 hilos míos que tratan cada vez de ESTE libro de la dicha autora se me ha olvidado una vez descaradamente poner la fuente entera.


Asche auf mein Haupt 

Saludos,

Daniela


----------

